# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  How to install android ndk for visual studio 2015 ?

## dong

I try installed visual studio 2015 for windows 7 x64bit, when running demo xamarin was reported "No Android NDK found". I go to "Tools> Options> Xamarin> Android Settings" in this tab I see Android NDK Location -> "No Android NDK found" how do i want to install android ndk for visual studio 2015 ? What can I do ?

----------


## techgnome

Do the same thing I did... go to Google.com, enter "install android ndk for visual studio 2015" (which I copied directly from your post) .... look at the results, and find one that looks promising....
https://www.google.com/search?q=inst...hrome&ie=UTF-8

the third one in the list looks promising....nevermind, I see that's  post from you...

hmmm.... see if this one helps.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-visual-studio

-tg

----------


## dong

I have followed but it's not

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

The latest VS 2017 Preview has the Android NDK install as an option in the main VS installer !!

https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcb...-15-6-preview/

----------


## Prahlad

Install Xamarin Studio Alone (https://store.xamarin.com/account/my...tion/downloads)

Change your SDK , NDK , JDK Locations in Xamarin Studio settings and close

Download the Universal Installer and start

It will automatically detect that Xamarin Studio installed and will use its settings.

Install other dependencies

Start visual studio and enjoy !

----------

